# Sanding blocks



## Niki (25 Jun 2006)

Good day

Some ideas on sanding blocks.
The 4th pic; I bought a few of them only for the clams(cramps)

niki



```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Sanding%20blocks/SB02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Sanding%20blocks/SB03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Sanding%20blocks/SB04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Sanding%20blocks/SB01.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Anonymous (26 Jun 2006)

I like the idea of using the belt Niki. Usually the belts have superior abrasive paper that lasts much longer than normal sandpaper in my experience.

have you tried the newish 3M papers yet (purple, beige and green grits) - they cut really well and last for ages


----------



## Niki (26 Jun 2006)

Thank you Tony

Because of superior quality of the belts, I made this block.

No, I did not try the new 3M. For the time being I have a big stock of belts and sanding papers from Japan that I have to finish.

niki


----------

